# Helpful website with tutorials



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

http://rodbuilding_tutorials.webs.com/threadwork.htm

Not sure if it has been posted or not. Stumbled across it. Great site with lots of How To's.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice. Some interesting stuff on there.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I like it. Looked through a lot of it. Some of it is redundant and very beginnerish, but I also learned a couple of simple things to make life easier. Cant wait to actually try and put it to use.


----------

